# BIG Bluegill



## Riverman (Apr 30, 2017)

I have a private place I fish in Alabama that is loaded with huge bluegills, and big bass too.

If any of you guys want to join me one day, it's all free and won't cost you a dime.

How about a trip trade? I love smallmouth bass fishing too. 

Have tin boat.... will travel.


----------



## overboard (Apr 30, 2017)

Big bluegill are fun to catch, especially on light tackle, excellent eating also. Hope someone takes you up on your offer, catching a bunch of nice "gills" is as much fun as anything.


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2017)

That is awesome and very cool of you to do that! I would love to take you up on that offer one day. :beer:


----------



## -CN- (Jul 3, 2017)

Where in Alabama is this?


----------

